# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  CKD - My Plasma demo test

## CKD

Test tới test lui, cắt thì đứt nhưng chưa ưng cái bụng nên chưa bàn giao cho đơn vị mới là *PlasmaViet.com*.

Tạm quay cái clip chơi

----------

ABCNC, Diyodira, duonghoang, Gamo, kametoco, nhatson, ppgas, racing boy

----------


## kametoco

máy dùng nguồn plasma hãng nào z a, hình trên fb của a thấy vết cắt không mịn lắm

----------


## CKD

Nguồn powermax 65, cái này có trình bày như trên, chất lượng đường cắt chưa ưng. Có nhiều nguyên đo:
- Máy chạy chưa đạt.
- File vẽ chưa chuẩn.. có quá nhiều polyline & spline nên Mach3 chạy không được mượt.

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/42...ll=1#post37337

----------

Gamo

----------


## ABCNC

Bác chọn tên miền hơi bị chuẩn đấy  :Big Grin:

----------

